# UV bulb replacement?



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

How long can a UV bulb last before replacing it? Also does anything else need to be replaced besides the bulb? My UV is about 5 months old now seems to lose its affect on making my water crystal clear.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

depends on the brand of the bulb. 6 to 14 months are the range, Aqua Ultraviolet has the longest life, most are 6 months.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

How about aquamedic Helix max bulb? Does the quartz sleeve need to be clean?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

All quartz sleeves need to be cleaned. Yes.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the answers. Help much appreciated


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> depends on the brand of the bulb. 6 to 14 months are the range, Aqua Ultraviolet has the longest life, most are 6 months.


Hey Grant, do you carry replacement bulbs for the Aqua Ultraviolets? Ive got an advantage 2000 15W that I should replace the bulb in soon.


----------

